
Google to Grab: One Year Later (Steve Yegge) - 9nGQluzmnq3M
https://medium.com/@steve.yegge/google-to-grab-one-year-later-3e1e4df321f3
======
jodrellblank
Dragging out a disabled Muslim woman, as she cries at the founder's feet?
Crikey.

I could interpret this as a change of company, change of pace, reinvigoration
of life, working on a hard problem in a new space .. or as the beginnings of a
mental breakdown, guy who thinks he's in a Hollywood action film - hurrying
through a bustling foreign megacity, working all hours, feeling on a mission
to save the world, papered over with a thin rationalization about how amazing
an ad and food delivery mobile app is.

Maybe I just don't /get/ platforms enough.

------
tomcam
I’ve enjoyed Yegge’s posts before but this felt a little.... manic.

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
Indeed, since raw numbers seem to tell a different story:

[https://www.thestar.com.my/tech/tech-news/2019/03/27/grab-
us...](https://www.thestar.com.my/tech/tech-news/2019/03/27/grab-usage-in-
free-fall-in-singapore-since-uber-withdrawal-according-to-similarweb-data/)

